# Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212



## Matzuko (15. März 2011)

*Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

Im Netz habe ich schon ein paar Seiten abgeklappert, auf denen User für ihr Modem/ihren Router ein Script/Tool gebastelt haben, um automatisiert die MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte (nicht des Modems/Routers!) zu ändern und anschließend das Modem/den Router dazu zu bewegen, sich selbst neu zu starten (ohne hingehen und den Netzschalter betätigen zu müssen). Kurzer Sinn: Neue IP. Über den Sinn bitte keine Diskussionen, das hilft nämlich nicht weiter und lässt den Thread nur ins Off Topic driften... 

So, nun suche ich sowas für mein Modem, das mittlerweile wohl sehr viele Neukunden erhalten, das *Cisco EPC3212*.

Leider habe ich unter den vielen Googlesuchergebnissen noch nichts konkretes für mein Modem gefunden und hoffe hier auf Hilfe. 

Wo wenn nicht hier wären genügend Experten, die sowas auch aus eigenem Interesse realisieren könnten oder bereits haben?   

Ich würde mich über jeden hilfreichen Beitrag und natürlich für jedes Tool, das mir hilft *automatisiert die MAC-Adresse der Lan-Karte ändern und das Kabel-Modem neustarten* zu lassen, sehr freuen. Sicherlich bin ich auch nicht der Einzige, der für solch ein Script/Tool Verwendung finden könnte. 

Wie immer vorab ein GROSSES *DANKE*SCHÖN!


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

Hier habe ich was zum Thema Login gefunden: Cisco EPC 3212 Modem login daten !! • Inoffizielles Unitymedia-Forum

Vielleicht kannst du am Modem selbst was machen.


----------



## Matzuko (15. März 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

So, habe gerade nachgeguckt, im Adminbereich des Modems gibt es Buttons zum neustarten des Modems, es müsste bzw. könnte also möglich sein, die Frage ist dann nur, wie man das Modem zum Neustart bewegen kann, ohne selbst aktiv zu werden, durch ein automatisiertes Script oder Tool. Das könnte man dann im Anschluss zur ebenfalls automatisierten MAC-Änderung laufen lassen und "das Problem" wäre gelöst. Wie gesagt, für andere Modems/Router scheints sowas schon zu geben, müsste man halt nur irgendwie auf das Modell hier übertragen.


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

Bei der FritzBox geht es über UPnP. Vielleicht ist das eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Matzuko (19. März 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

So, erstmal Danke für die vielen Beiträge und das gezeigte überschwängliche Interesse! 

Ich habe es jetzt selber geschafft, mit jeweils einer Zeile Code für den Modem Neustart und die neue MAC-Adresse, beides zusammen in einer .bat, mit curl.exe und macshift.exe in einem Ordner. Die Ausführung funktioniert super. Eine neue IP-Adresse wird zugeteilt. Dauer der Aktion: ca. 30 Sekuden. So wollte ich es haben!


----------



## Letters (5. April 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

Und, wie hast dus geschafft?


----------



## MagicMacMan (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*



Matzuko schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt selber geschafft



Hallo Matzuko!

Ich habe mich extra wegen deiner Post hier angemeldet! Ich würcde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mir erklären könntest wie Du es geschafft hast das Modem mit ner neuen MAC auzustatten. Vielen Dak schon mal im vorraus!!!

MMM


----------



## Bruce112 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisch neue MAC-Adr. und Modem-Neust. für CISCO EPC3212*

ich hab diese modem seit gestern auch .

netzwerk installiert .wie kann ich zb den internet trennen .
momentan verbunden mit  netztwerk .
bei meinen dsl breitbanbindung könnte ich den internet trennen netcologne  wie mache ich das nun mit diesen netztwerk.

wenn ich den pc starte verbindet sich der netzwerk voll automatisch ,will selber bestimmen ob ich ne netzwerk verbinde oder nicht


----------

